# vs. '18 Traverse



## gutefahrt (Jul 2, 2002)

I will be cross shopping. Hoping VW will respond to anaemic power next year. In the meantime, early Traverse (0-60 in <7sec) reviews are rolling in:

"The Traverse’s suspension and steering work as Perelli advertised. It’s probably the smoothest and most comfortable ride among SUVs in this segment, nicely soaking up the expansion strips and the crumbling bits of Michigan’s I-96 and State Highway 127. The jounce control means that dive isn’t bad when sudden brake lights ahead force a harder-than-usual stop. The steering is precise and light, offering good feedback, though the ratio isn’t so quick as to feel too twitchy for such a big, tall sport/utility. This is a comfortable, well-balanced SUV that will suit a family with a sportier, more enthusiast-oriented car on the other side of the garage."

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2018-chevrolet-traverse-premier-review-first-drive/


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

gutefahrt said:


> I will be cross shopping. Hoping VW will respond to anaemic power next year. In the meantime, early Traverse (0-60 in <7sec) reviews are rolling in:
> 
> "The Traverse’s suspension and steering work as Perelli advertised. It’s probably the smoothest and most comfortable ride among SUVs in this segment, nicely soaking up the expansion strips and the crumbling bits of Michigan’s I-96 and State Highway 127. The jounce control means that dive isn’t bad when sudden brake lights ahead force a harder-than-usual stop. The steering is precise and light, offering good feedback, though the ratio isn’t so quick as to feel too twitchy for such a big, tall sport/utility. This is a comfortable, well-balanced SUV that will suit a family with a sportier, more enthusiast-oriented car on the other side of the garage."
> 
> http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2018-chevrolet-traverse-premier-review-first-drive/


I wouldn't be seen dead in one of those lumps of cheap plastic. Each to their own I guess. I don't think Mahk would approve either!


----------



## gutefahrt (Jul 2, 2002)

The base Atlas I sat in provided a generous offering of hard plastic surfaces. My GTI does this better. I'll reserve judgment after driving both. Competition is good.


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Atlas sel premium vs Traverse premier 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I hated the previous traverse steering. Too heavy at low speeds and too light at highway speeds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

I was never a fan of the previous traverse styling. Exterior and interior. New model looks to have stepped up both. Redline package could go head to head with the atlas r-line

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

gutefahrt said:


> I will be cross shopping. Hoping VW will respond to anaemic power next year. In the meantime, early Traverse (0-60 in <7sec) reviews are rolling in:
> 
> "The Traverse’s suspension and steering work as Perelli advertised. It’s probably the smoothest and most comfortable ride among SUVs in this segment, nicely soaking up the expansion strips and the crumbling bits of Michigan’s I-96 and State Highway 127. The jounce control means that dive isn’t bad when sudden brake lights ahead force a harder-than-usual stop. The steering is precise and light, offering good feedback, though the ratio isn’t so quick as to feel too twitchy for such a big, tall sport/utility. This is a comfortable, well-balanced SUV that will suit a family with a sportier, more enthusiast-oriented car on the other side of the garage."
> 
> http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2018-chevrolet-traverse-premier-review-first-drive/


VW needs to address in Atlas power, that is it. And some infant problems that are unique to first year production (that is given). Except power, Atlas is probably best rounded vehicle in this class. It has transmission from proven source (Aisin), it is designed good, has good brakes, interior is executed with German pedantry, meaning no nonsense which then increases cargo volume (my CC was more practical then many Japanese station wagons). 
So, hopefully VW will bring 2.5 V6 turbo. I am hoping that VW is testing that engine in China in real conditions so it does not end up with unforeseen issues on the U.S. market which is not that forgiving. 
GM? The "real people, not actors" company? Looks like Audi? No it is BMW! Oh no, it is Lexus. Oh look it is Chevrolet. Let's see whether they can built car that can find buyers outside of rental companies, make 10 years of ownership without new transmission or engine. Then, yeah, maybe.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

edyvw said:


> VW needs to address in Atlas power, that is it. And some infant problems that are unique to first year production (that is given). Except power, Atlas is probably best rounded vehicle in this class. It has transmission from proven source (Aisin), it is designed good, has good brakes, interior is executed with German pedantry, meaning no nonsense which then increases cargo volume (my CC was more practical then many Japanese station wagons).
> So, hopefully VW will bring 2.5 V6 turbo. I am hoping that VW is testing that engine in China in real conditions so it does not end up with unforeseen issues on the U.S. market which is not that forgiving.
> GM? The "real people, not actors" company? Looks like Audi? No it is BMW! Oh no, it is Lexus. Oh look it is Chevrolet. Let's see whether they can built car that can find buyers outside of rental companies, make 10 years of ownership without new transmission or engine. Then, yeah, maybe.


Agreed - This is the one area that is holding us back from buying the Atlas. It has less power than our current minivan! My wife and I just test drove the Traverse and wow what an improvement over the previous gen. Regardless of what I buy kudos to GM for an excellent design. Was the interior heavy on plastics? Yes, a bit but on our test drive (I think it was an LT trim with leather) the interior never felt cheap and I thought all the important areas were covered nicely. 

The other thing I hate about the Atlas and related to power is the horrible way VW set these up for towing. I realize a majority of people will never tow with these but come on VW, why do I have to buy an SEL to get 5K LBS rating. That's just pure price gouging. 

The 3 row SUV market is really fierce right now and I never thought I would see so many competitors so close to the top (very little separates each other).


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

If lots of cargo is important, it doesn't look like the 2nd row is a true fold flat option. There appears to be a bump of an inch or two.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

giantsnation said:


> Agreed - This is the one area that is holding us back from buying the Atlas. It has less power than our current minivan! My wife and I just test drove the Traverse and wow what an improvement over the previous gen. Regardless of what I buy kudos to GM for an excellent design. Was the interior heavy on plastics? Yes, a bit but on our test drive (I think it was an LT trim with leather) the interior never felt cheap and I thought all the important areas were covered nicely.
> 
> The other thing I hate about the Atlas and related to power is the horrible way VW set these up for towing. I realize a majority of people will never tow with these but come on VW, why do I have to buy an SEL to get 5K LBS rating. That's just pure price gouging.
> 
> The 3 row SUV market is really fierce right now and I never thought I would see so many competitors so close to the top (very little separates each other).


5000 lbs towing capacity in this class is a standard among those who have towing package. Some are lower then that. Problem is it is in the end car platform, and you will not get Dodge Durango towing numbers since Durango is built on different platform, but it adds 400lbs to weight. 
I think bigger problem is payload numbers when it comes to Atlas. 
As for GM, I do not take them seriously at all. They are strictly in business of marketing and selling product that is marketed well, not built well. 
If you are not considering Atlas due to power (I was waiting for Atlas myself, but there is now ay I am getting it with this power plant) try Highlander. I drove new Highlander and although it has 2lb-ft less then Atlas and has same weight, it feels much, much more powerful then Atlas.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

edyvw said:


> 5000 lbs towing capacity in this class is a standard among those who have towing package. Some are lower then that. Problem is it is in the end car platform, and you will not get Dodge Durango towing numbers since Durango is built on different platform, but it adds 400lbs to weight.
> I think bigger problem is payload numbers when it comes to Atlas.
> As for GM, I do not take them seriously at all. They are strictly in business of marketing and selling product that is marketed well, not built well.
> If you are not considering Atlas due to power (I was waiting for Atlas myself, but there is now ay I am getting it with this power plant) try Highlander. I drove new Highlander and although it has 2lb-ft less then Atlas and has same weight, it feels much, much more powerful then Atlas.


Not sure why you say "not built well". I've had several Chevy (most recently a 2012 Cruze) and all had practically no issues. In fact, I only got rid of my Cruze because of space issues. We are going to look at a Highlander this weekend. Our list is down to the Traverse, Atlas and Highlander.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

edyvw said:


> 5000 lbs towing capacity in this class is a standard among those who have towing package. Some are lower then that. Problem is it is in the end car platform, and you will not get Dodge Durango towing numbers since Durango is built on different platform, but it adds 400lbs to weight.
> I think bigger problem is payload numbers when it comes to Atlas.
> As for GM, I do not take them seriously at all. They are strictly in business of marketing and selling product that is marketed well, not built well.
> If you are not considering Atlas due to power (I was waiting for Atlas myself, but there is now ay I am getting it with this power plant) try Highlander. I drove new Highlander and although it has 2lb-ft less then Atlas and has same weight, it feels much, much more powerful then Atlas.


The highlander may feel more powerful due to the same method as BMW, with the initial throttle tip-in. I find that annoying to drive.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gutefahrt (Jul 2, 2002)

edyvw said:


> As for GM, I do not take them seriously at all. They are strictly in business of marketing and selling product that is marketed well, not built well.


You state this as fact, when in fact, Chevy is ranked ahead of VW in initial quality & reliability.


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

gutefahrt said:


> You state this as fact, when in fact, Chevy is ranked ahead of VW in initial quality & reliability.


Yea I was scratching my head on this as well. opcorn:


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

giantsnation said:


> Yea I was scratching my head on this as well. opcorn:


I'm with the both of you. Long time GM owner here and have stuck with them for my trucks simply because of how reliable they have been.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

gutefahrt said:


> You state this as fact, when in fact, Chevy is ranked ahead of VW in initial quality & reliability.


What initial quality and reliability means? 10 years? 
I found it interesting that GM, Ford and FCA always pick up all awards in initial quality.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Jd power metrics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Jd power metrics
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I know what is JD Power. Point is, it is relevant same as the Consumer reports tests where Toyota Camry is best thing after sliced bread.


----------



## gutefahrt (Jul 2, 2002)

edyvw said:


> I know what is JD Power. Point is, it is relevant same as the Consumer reports tests where Toyota Camry is best thing after sliced bread.


Consumer reports reviews are not valuable to me. But their surveys of owners are valuable. They take zero advertising dollars. GM cars have been doing well here. 

I want the Atlas. I'd love a family-size version of my GTI. Just want an honest comparison. I think VW is aware of the perceived lack of reliability and hence the 6-yr warranty. 

But would you rather a reliable vehicle that needs less visits to the dealer, or one with a longer warranty that might need to keep coming back? All else being equal, I'll take the 6 yrs. 

But all else isn't equal. The Traverse has more power, reportedly handles well, can haul 4x8 plywood, & has a slick rear-view mirror. If your view is blocked with luggage, a camera can be switched on. 

The onus is on you here. Back up your claim that GM cares only about marketing. Anecdotal stories don't count.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

edyvw said:


> I know what is JD Power. Point is, it is relevant same as the Consumer reports tests where Toyota Camry is best thing after sliced bread.


Just as relevant as your anecdotal claims you think as fact. A sample size of 1 is not statistically significant 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gutefahrt said:


> Consumer reports reviews are not valuable to me. But their surveys of owners are valuable. They take zero advertising dollars. GM cars have been doing well here.
> 
> I want the Atlas. I'd love a family-size version of my GTI. Just want an honest comparison. I think VW is aware of the perceived lack of reliability and hence the 6-yr warranty.
> 
> ...


CR uses their membership dues to go out and buy their cars

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

The interior of the Traverse 2018 looks like a mess, according to Autoblog

- The styling uses soft, organic shapes that looks awkward and bulky
- The gauges look cheap
- Most surfaces you touch are either hard plastic or low-grade rubber
- Wind noise coming from the A-pillars


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

gutefahrt said:


> Consumer reports reviews are not valuable to me. But their surveys of owners are valuable. They take zero advertising dollars. GM cars have been doing well here.
> 
> I want the Atlas. I'd love a family-size version of my GTI. Just want an honest comparison. I think VW is aware of the perceived lack of reliability and hence the 6-yr warranty.
> 
> ...


Yes, because GM 8 years after bankruptcy that was caused by making POS cars, now makes completely different vehicles. 
But hey, camera can be switched on.


----------



## gutefahrt (Jul 2, 2002)

edyvw said:


> Yes, because GM 8 years after bankruptcy that was caused by making POS cars, now makes completely different vehicles.
> But hey, camera can be switched on.


So you have no evidence that they only care about marketing.

What's worse? Rebuilding under bankruptcy, or rigging cars to lie to customers about MPG?


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

gutefahrt said:


> You state this as fact, when in fact, Chevy is ranked ahead of VW in initial quality & reliability.


But I've yet to see a carwash refuse to wash a VW due to fears the car might fall apart. I saw this sign at a carwash a couple of weeks ago and thought it so funny/sad I had to grab a pic.










GM got their reputation for poor quality the old-fashioned way: they earned it!


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

gutefahrt said:


> So you have no evidence that they only care about marketing.
> 
> What's worse? Rebuilding under bankruptcy, or rigging cars to lie to customers about MPG?



"General Motors is being sued for allegedly rigging diesel engine versions of its Silverado and Sierra HD vehicles to pass emissions tests."

And your marketing team has to be really desperate to compare its Chevrolet to an Audi.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

gutefahrt said:


> So you have no evidence that they only care about marketing.
> 
> What's worse? Rebuilding under bankruptcy, or rigging cars to lie to customers about MPG?


Rigging customers about MPG? Yes they did, all TDI's get much better MPG then what VW actually stated. 
I think you are talking about NoX issues? 
Sorry, but Opel (while under GM) was caught too (as well as Renault, FCA, PSA and American GM). 
VW lied about NoX, they did not lie that they are making cars like GM and then sold piece of plastic that disassembles after 6 months. 
In the end, VW had $18 billion to pay it. They did not have tax payers shelling money for them like GM.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

The only thing nice I have to say about the Traverse is that I sense some Opel influence. And by that I mean interior door handles, switches, etc... Other than that, it was done in the typical tacky American way. It clearly wants to be somethinf it isnt. Plenty of different cheap man-made materials strewn about the interior to make you think you're driving a Range Rover (and trust me it's no Range Rover. It's not even a fully loaded Grand Cherokee), lots of shiny plastic chrome (what would a murican car be without it). Don't even get me started on GM's quality control. I've played the "Buy American" game and been burned by all of the big three. It seems American manufacturers can't build a somewhat reliable vehicle unless it's a pickup truck with a V8 engine that's origins go back to the 1950's. The V8's with the cylinder deactivation however are awful. If this new Traverse is anything like the old Lamda based one, it will be an American version of an 80s Land Rover.

The Atlas however is a completely different story. It's a three-row SUV intended for the mass-market, by a mass-market brand and it's designed as such. It's honest, it's clean, it's sleak, it's roomy. Is there plenty of hard plastic? Sure. But you know what? The materials that are there, are put together very well. Basically what I'm saying is, it has the solidity of a German or Swedish car despite not having fancy materials. You want fancy materials? Buy a smaller, more expensive to buy and maintain Q7. Being that the classic VW electrical problems have been gone since the mk4 gen ended, and the well-proven VR6 is mated to an also well-proven Aisin tranny, and there's a nice hefty warranty, I think the Atlas is a great choice and one I intend to look into as a cpo in the future


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

sedelstein said:


> The only thing nice I have to say about the Traverse is that I sense some Opel influence. And by that I mean interior door handles, switches, etc... Other than that, it was done in the typical tacky American way. It clearly wants to be somethinf it isnt. Plenty of different cheap man-made materials strewn about the interior to make you think you're driving a Range Rover (and trust me it's no Range Rover. It's not even a fully loaded Grand Cherokee), lots of shiny plastic chrome (what would a murican car be without it). Don't even get me started on GM's quality control. I've played the "Buy American" game and been burned by all of the big three. It seems American manufacturers can't build a somewhat reliable vehicle unless it's a pickup truck with a V8 engine that's origins go back to the 1950's. The V8's with the cylinder deactivation however are awful. If this new Traverse is anything like the old Lamda based one, it will be an American version of an 80s Land Rover.
> 
> The Atlas however is a completely different story. It's a three-row SUV intended for the mass-market, by a mass-market brand and it's designed as such. It's honest, it's clean, it's sleak, it's roomy. Is there plenty of hard plastic? Sure. But you know what? The materials that are there, are put together very well. Basically what I'm saying is, it has the solidity of a German or Swedish car despite not having fancy materials. You want fancy materials? Buy a smaller, more expensive to buy and maintain Q7. Being that the classic VW electrical problems have been gone since the mk4 gen ended, and the well-proven VR6 is mated to an also well-proven Aisin tranny, and there's a nice hefty warranty, I think the Atlas is a great choice and one I intend to look into as a cpo in the future


You have obviously been butt hurt and still are sore by GM. I've have nothing but good things to say about GM after owning several cars. BUT the same goes for my 2 VWs that I had and currently still have. I hear what your say about fit and finish and will agree that VW is a cut above most of the competitors in this category. They do very well on ergonomics as well. The biggest problem right now with the Atlas is power.


----------



## gutefahrt (Jul 2, 2002)

edyvw said:


> Rigging customers about MPG? Yes they did, all TDI's get much better MPG then what VW actually stated.
> I think you are talking about NoX issues?
> Sorry, but Opel (while under GM) was caught too (as well as Renault, FCA, PSA and American GM).
> VW lied about NoX, they did not lie that they are making cars like GM and then sold piece of plastic that disassembles after 6 months.
> In the end, VW had $18 billion to pay it. They did not have tax payers shelling money for them like GM.


Still waiting for your evidence. GM cars survey better in JD & CR than VW. They have ranked higher in quality for the past couple of years. You stated factually that they only care about marketing, but it's hard to argue against the evidence that they have improved their quality. The Traverse is the 1st domestic car I've considered in a decade. I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

giantsnation said:


> You have obviously been butt hurt and still are sore by GM. I've have nothing but good things to say about GM after owning several cars. BUT the same goes for my 2 VWs that I had and currently still have. I hear what your say about fit and finish and will agree that VW is a cut above most of the competitors in this category. They do very well on ergonomics as well. The biggest problem right now with the Atlas is power.



I understand your first bit. You've had several GM products that were good so that nullifies the experiences of others that may not have had a very good experience. But, I want to be nice today so I'll let that one slide.

I agree there should be a boost in both power and fuel economy... Maybe they'll give us the 2.5t vr6 that China gets eventually.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

gutefahrt said:


> Still waiting for your evidence. GM cars survey better in JD & CR than VW. They have ranked higher in quality for the past couple of years. You stated factually that they only care about marketing, but it's hard to argue against the evidence that they have improved their quality. The Traverse is the 1st domestic car I've considered in a decade. I'm keeping an open mind.


So buy it! Why arguing with us who cannot provide evidence (except their bankruptcy cause by making something that appeared to resemble a vehicle). 
CR, JD power, same people who buy "sport" version of Toyota Camry? Same people who buy in 99% of cases all season tires for winter? 
I worked in auto industry, I had contact with GM and many other manufacturers and only thing I can tell you that in the U.S. accountants are making cars for a long time, not engineers. GM sold Opel, because they still cannot consolidate themselves. Besides "real people, not actors," they did not offer anything new to the market. Now that Opel is gone, I am not sure who is going to provide know-how in small car segment. 
But hey, buy Traverse. JD power and CR say it is good, so I am not sure what is stopping you.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

gutefahrt said:


> So you have no evidence that they only care about marketing.
> 
> What's worse? Rebuilding under bankruptcy, or rigging cars to lie to customers about MPG?


Bankruptcy that required billions of tax dollars from citizens of the US is far worse than a company manipulating a cars computer to pass EPA standards. I have no idea if GM only cares about marketing, in my opinion the atlas is great value for money, but I haven't looked at the traverse because I have no interest in GM products anymore.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I looked at the 2018 Traverse High Country and the 2018 Atlas SEL Premium and ended up with the atlas. They each had things that the other didn't such as:

Chevy
Rearview camera mirror
real wifi connectivity 
d-optic headlights
projector foot trunk
nicer brown leather seats
third row usb ports
wireless charging
hidden storage behind screen
9 speed auto
twin clutch awd
hitch wiring harness
power steering column
teen driver alert mode/report card/smart key
LED interior lights
Chrome rims and handles
Extra seat in third row even with buckets

VW
Power pano sunshade
simultaneous heated/vented seats
separate rear turn signals
cornering fog lights
digital cockpit (when it works)
perforated leather seats
frameless rearview mirror
rain sensor
front PDC and 360 PDC
Parking assistant
Thigh adjusting passenger seat
Flat bottom steering wheel
Power folding mirrors with auto fold
Passenger dipping mirror
Puddle lights under mirrors


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

I was disappointed by the Traverse. I did not drive it but I sat in one (LT2 or 3) for a while and fiddled with the tech and seats etc.. It is roomy and the exterior is an improvement but agree with others. It's one thing to reduce cost and still try to make things look expensive but the traverse didn't pull it off too well. It feels cheap to me. I do love the Tahoe/Yukon family though for what they are but dayum they are expensive. I'd still like to drive the new Traverse but it might be a while.

The atlas IMO is also a little cheap but still feels like a VW. I sat in a CPO Toureg right next to an SEL Atlas and the Toureg is a beast.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Gromicide said:


> I was disappointed by the Traverse. I did not drive it but I sat in one (LT2 or 3) for a while and fiddled with the tech and seats etc.. It is roomy and the exterior is an improvement but agree with others. It's one thing to reduce cost and still try to make things look expensive but the traverse didn't pull it off too well. It feels cheap to me. I do love the Tahoe/Yukon family though for what they are but dayum they are expensive. I'd still like to drive the new Traverse but it might be a while.
> 
> The atlas IMO is also a little cheap but still feels like a VW. I sat in a CPO Toureg right next to an SEL Atlas and the Toureg is a beast.


The LT2/3 and High Country are lightyears apart. That's like comparing an Atlas Se to an SEL prem. Night and day. And frankly the chevy drove better. But my wife keeps beating me and VW it is.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

I’ve yet to meet a single GM product with interior styling I like.


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

ice4life said:


> The LT2/3 and High Country are lightyears apart. That's like comparing an Atlas Se to an SEL prem. Night and day. And frankly the chevy drove better. But my wife keeps beating me and VW it is.


Yeah I figured that and I actually went to the dealership hoping to see a redline or high country. After the salesperson told me there was no such thing as a traverse redline (ok then), I sat in the LT they had. I just sold my 14 Durango to get a GTi so i was comparing the SUV's to the Durango and the traverse is right there in terms of space and power. The traverse is quite the looker but if I sprang for a high country, I think the tahoe would be a better fit for the price. In the end the traverse might serve the needs better than the atlas but it's a tough choice. I did drive an R line atlas and probably my bias picks the atlas...even though I could feel it was cheapened down to be competitive.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Gromicide said:


> Yeah I figured that and I actually went to the dealership hoping to see a redline or high country. After the salesperson told me there was no such thing as a traverse redline (ok then), I sat in the LT they had. I just sold my 14 Durango to get a GTi so i was comparing the SUV's to the Durango and the traverse is right there in terms of space and power. The traverse is quite the looker but if I sprang for a high country, I think the tahoe would be a better fit for the price. In the end the traverse might serve the needs better than the atlas but it's a tough choice. I did drive an R line atlas and probably my bias picks the atlas...even though I could feel it was cheapened down to be competitive.


The gm sales staff is worse for sure. They are lucky if they know what a traverse is let alone a trim of one. The redline is actually not a trim, but rather a package on the premier that ads the black/red trimmings. And it's only available with the 2.0t which was an automatic no for that size truck. 

Personally, to get a Tahoe even remotely drivable you're paying 65-70k now. A base tahoe at 55k is cloth seat rental car hell. So I'm not sure I agree with that one.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow at some of the opinions here, you would swear VW is Toyota listening to some of these guys. Neither GM, nor VW are known for great reliability. And if anything I would personally trust GM Trucks/SUV to have a much better track record because of their experience with building these vehicles. After all the Suburban is the longest continuously running model in all of automotive history.. it has literally been around for the past 80 years! Im not loyal to any brand and willing to give any brand atleast one try. I've owned Ford, Chevy, Lexus, Honda, Mercedes and the VW Atlas is my first try at the VW brand. We did look at the Transverse but it was just ridiculously expensive to compared to everything else in the class. We also looked at the Highland (3rd row was useless), Pilot (boring.. looks like a minivan), Durango (aging platform/design) and Explorer (oldest platform/design). The Atlas was the new kid on the block and VW has certainly delivered it with the pricing that is very competitive against anything else in the $30-40K range. We got our SEL AWD for $38.8 and to have all the next gen safety features, pano sunroof, AWD, CarPlay/Android Auto, 2nd row Captains chairs on other vehicles.. it would have been well over the $40K mark. Closer to $45K to be honest.

I can tell you without a doubt.. the most attractive thing to me about the Atlas was the 6yr/72K bumper-to-bumper warranty. As for the most part I've heard nothing but nightmare stories about electronic issues and the CEL on 24/7 with the VW vehciles. But I figured with a 6yr/72K transferrable warranty how bad can it really get? At the worst Im looking a vehicle that has a lot of problems.. the dealer keeps fixing them and I'll end up driving a lot of loaner vehicles.. and a few years from now I trade our 2018 Atlas in on a fully redesigned Toyota Highlander or Honda Pilot. 

At best I end of with a VW Atlas that goes above and beyond anything I expected and we drive the living heck out of it. Audi has really improved over the past few years.. and I believe VW quality and reliability is also on the up for the last 5-10 years. The Atlas appears to be much simpler designed vehicle from VW's standpoint. And Consumer reports survey studies predicts VW is about middle of the line for reliability issues and that's acceptable to me as that's right in line with Ford & Chevy. I will say that as long as the Atlas experience is a positive one.. we will continue to own the vehicle and probably buy another VW in the future as its the best looking/best deal going in the 3row large SUV class. Of course I hope & pray it works ot that way because the 2018 Atlas is also our first new car purchase in my 27 years of driving. Would really suck that when I finally buy a new car.. its the one that breaks down the most. After so many years of driving cheap used Honda & Toyota's that go 200-300K miles with nothing but oil changes!


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Daekwan said:


> Wow at some of the opinions here, you would swear VW is Toyota listening to some of these guys. Neither GM, nor VW are known for great reliability. And if anything I would personally trust GM Trucks/SUV to have a much better track record because of their experience with building these vehicles. After all the Suburban is the longest continuously running model in all of automotive history.. it has literally been around for the past 80 years! Im not loyal to any brand and willing to give any brand atleast one try. I've owned Ford, Chevy, Lexus, Honda, Mercedes and the VW Atlas is my first try at the VW brand. We did look at the Transverse but it was just ridiculously expensive to compared to everything else in the class. We also looked at the Highland (3rd row was useless), Pilot (boring.. looks like a minivan), Durango (aging platform/design) and Explorer (oldest platform/design). The Atlas was the new kid on the block and VW has certainly delivered it with the pricing that is very competitive against anything else in the $30-40K range. We got our SEL AWD for $38.8 and to have all the next gen safety features, pano sunroof, AWD, CarPlay/Android Auto, 2nd row Captains chairs on other vehicles.. it would have been well over the $40K mark. Closer to $45K to be honest.
> 
> I can tell you without a doubt.. the most attractive thing to me about the Atlas was the 6yr/72K bumper-to-bumper warranty. As for the most part I've heard nothing but nightmare stories about electronic issues and the CEL on 24/7 with the VW vehciles. But I figured with a 6yr/72K transferrable warranty how bad can it really get? At the worst Im looking a vehicle that has a lot of problems.. the dealer keeps fixing them and I'll end up driving a lot of loaner vehicles.. and a few years from now I trade our 2018 Atlas in on a fully redesigned Toyota Highlander or Honda Pilot.
> 
> At best I end of with a VW Atlas that goes above and beyond anything I expected and we drive the living heck out of it. Audi has really improved over the past few years.. and I believe VW quality and reliability is also on the up for the last 5-10 years. The Atlas appears to be much simpler designed vehicle from VW's standpoint. And Consumer reports survey studies predicts VW is about middle of the line for reliability issues and that's acceptable to me as that's right in line with Ford & Chevy. I will say that as long as the Atlas experience is a positive one.. we will continue to own the vehicle and probably buy another VW in the future as its the best looking/best deal going in the 3row large SUV class. Of course I hope & pray it works ot that way because the 2018 Atlas is also our first new car purchase in my 27 years of driving. Would really suck that when I finally buy a new car.. its the one that breaks down the most. After so many years of driving cheap used Honda & Toyota's that go 200-300K miles with nothing but oil changes!


Again, why GM bankrupt? Vehicles were too reliable? 
If you wanted trouble free Atlas you suppose to wait 1-2 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Daekwan said:


> ......Neither GM, nor VW are known for great reliability.....


Where did you get the idea that VW is not reliable? From someone on the internet?


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Again, why GM bankrupt? Vehicles were too reliable?
> If you wanted trouble free Atlas you suppose to wait 1-2 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh GM.... Even Ford builds a better vehicle and that isn't saying much. Ive gone to what southerners refer to as "the dark side" (foreign cars) and I haven't looked back.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sedelstein said:


> Oh GM.... Even Ford builds a better vehicle and that isn't saying much......


Backup for these opinions?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

sedelstein said:


> Oh GM.... Even Ford builds a better vehicle and that isn't saying much. Ive gone to what southerners refer to as "the dark side" (foreign cars) and I haven't looked back.


When someone talks about GM and quality I am wondering whether they slept over last 40 years. 
What they did to SAAB and Opel actually requires a lot of hard work. I do not think it would be possible to screw up those companies just by being neglect.


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

GM'd bread and butter (in the consumer area) is the full size models which IMO are pretty solid. I would choose a Tahoe over a sequoia, armada, expedition in most cases. GM Cars and mid size SUV's? eh....

Really the mid size SUV is the toughest competition. None of them really appeal to me and I have a family of 5. In 2014 I went with the Durango black top because frankly it looked the best. I just sold it and looking back have no regrets. It was rock solid. I got it loaded for the price of a mid level pilot or highlander and I promise not one person at the gas pump is gonna look at my pilot or highlander and say 'dude, that ride is looking sweet'. The durango is quite the looker and I saw plenty of jealous soccer dads...lol


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

edyvw said:


> When someone talks about GM and quality I am wondering whether they slept over last 40 years.
> What they did to SAAB and Opel actually requires a lot of hard work. I do not think it would be possible to screw up those companies just by being neglect.


I still hate them for what they did to SAAB. They took them for everything they were, including their engineering know-how and discarded them. I had a SAAB once upon a time and I'd buy a brand new one today if they were still being made. And Opel.... Oh Opel... A dignified German brand that could build far better vehicles than their parent company could build on their own home turf, they sell to Groupe PSA that'll use Opel's badge to gain more market share. General Motors can go to hell for all I care.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Didn't see anyone post the JD Power link, so here it is:

http://www.jdpower.com/press-releases/2017-us-initial-quality-study-iqs

Indeed, Chevrolet outranks VW, though not by a very large margin. 

For me, and many others, it's about "perceived quality." I would rank the VW much higher in perceived quality and I am also a big proponent of the driving dynamics of the Atlas. When you consider the second row folding mechanism, it was a pretty easy choice. I really can't condone the power belly-aching I hear on here. Power is FINE. I would absolutely NOT want a twin turbo piece of s**t in this car. 

I knew I was taking a big risk with a first year car, but with baby #2 arrived, we couldn't wait around when we traded our TDi. By the time VW won't be fixing it for free, the repairs will be cheap enough for me to do myself.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

TeamAtlas said:


> Didn't see anyone post the JD Power link, so here it is:
> 
> http://www.jdpower.com/press-releases/2017-us-initial-quality-study-iqs
> 
> ...


Well, when you cannot wait, it is another thing. 
As for "initial" quality? I always find that amusing.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Well, when you cannot wait, it is another thing.
> As for "initial" quality? I always find that amusing.


Especially when "Initial quality" is only for then first 90 days. Wow, GM, you've produced a car that can go 3 months without falling apart?! Here's a sticker!


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

I mean, if someone else has a measurable, quantifiable metric with which to rank the automakers, I'm all ears. 

I think the initial question was Travers vs. Atlas and I honestly didn't factor this into my decision. One feels like something I might spend $45k on, the other doesn't.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

TeamAtlas said:


> I mean, if someone else has a measurable, quantifiable metric with which to rank the automakers, I'm all ears.
> 
> I think the initial question was Travers vs. Atlas and I honestly didn't factor this into my decision. One feels like something I might spend $45k on, the other doesn't.


Again, why they bankrupt?
They suddenly decided to make “good” cars? Real people, not actors say that. I mean it looks like Audi, drives like BMW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

